# A bit of market research.....participation and feedback gratefully recieved



## Robertron (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi all, I've been putting together a business idea for a specialty coffee subscription website to showcase the diverse micro-roasters cropping up around the UK (and hopefully later on, beyond). There are a couple of decent sites doing just that, but with room for improvement IMHO.

To shore up the market research, I've put together a questionnaire on people's coffee drinking habits. If folks are happy to have a go, it would be hugely appreciated. Happy to share the results with one and all, just let me know. Follow the link below for the Q&A:

http://goo.gl/forms/Lv1KUbKG0j

It takes about 5 to 10 mins and all results are anonymous.

Cheers!


----------

